# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Flowcopter, heavy lift drones, Flowcopter LTD, Edinburgh, Scotland, United Kingdom

## Airicist2

flowcopter.com

youtube.com/channel/UCAqsyUg6i18z7j3VDNQU-qA

twitter.com/flowcopter

linkedin.com/company/flowcopter

Managing Director - Peter Mc Curry

----------


## Airicist2

A-frame tethered stability testing

Feb 11, 2022

----------

